# reli hurt :(



## 21315 (Apr 1, 2005)

hiya everyone i havent posted for a while lately and part of that was proberly to do with my new boyfriend i had but thats recently ended but somethings really hurt me i found out of a friend my so called boyfriend had been complaining about not me not eating like a "normal" person and how he cudent take me out anywhere without me having to be awkard about what i could eat do all boyfriends/ girlfriends react like this to IBS


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

No, only the ones that would end up being a jerk about something somewhere along the way, and I know it doesn't feel like it but better to find this out about him sooner rather than later.There are understanding people out there, sometimes people have to mature a bit before they learn how to be caring understanding people, but unfortunately some people never learn that. Part of dating people is to find out whether or not someone really is a good person to be in a relationship with. Just because you ran into one person like this does not mean all people are like this. K.


----------



## 21315 (Apr 1, 2005)

thanks for replyin n for reasuring me that not every1s like this


----------



## 13647 (May 30, 2006)

Agreed.Maturity is key for understand IBS-Andrea


----------

